# Mi computadora sólo enciende a veces.



## peraltaxsi (Jun 24, 2012)

Saludos.

He tenido que comprar un nuevo PSU (Power Supply), exactamente el OCZ GameXstream de 700w, ya que el anterior quedó "totalmente dañado por un alto voltaje". Viene al caso que cuando lo instalo 'perfectamente' a la placa madre, la PC no enciende al pulsar el botón de encendido... o más bien, enciende A VECES.

Intenté lo siguiente:

* Al dañarse el anterior PSU que tenía, pedí por eBay el anterior ya mencionado y en ese intérvalo de tiempo fui a una tienda de Computadoras y probé mi PC con dos PSU distintos (300w y 500w) y encendió excelente. Alcancé a subir a Windows e incluso copiar algunos archivos, por lo que a mi parecer mi placa madre está en buen estado y sólo quedaría esperar por mi nuevo PSU.

* Al ver que cuando conecté el nuevo PSU no encendió la PC, tomé el cable ATX del PSU y conecté 2 HDD SATA y 1 DVD-drive SATA, coloqué un clip de papel entre el terminal del cable verde con uno negro (tierra) para hacer un jumper, encendí el PSU por el switch trasero y encendió perfectamente. Medí los voltajes de los terminales sueltos y estaban/medían perfectamente bien.

* Conecté nuevamente todo mi hardware y probé, pero aún así, no encendía tampoco. Noté que el led de Standby estaba encendido y que en varias ocasiones al momento de pulsar el botón de encendido, el led apagada pero volvía a encender (el led apaga cuando la máquina va está "encendida"). Medí el voltaje el terminal verde (del cable ATX) y su voltaje era de 5v (aproximadamente) y cuando presionaba el botón de encendido el voltaje caía totalmente (0.05v quizás, no recuerdo exactamente pero se toma como 0v) 

* Varias veces desconecté el cable de power y lo volvía a conectar, apagaba y encendía el switch del PSU y dos de "cien" veces, pudo encender la PC. Al estar encendida no mostró alguna inestabilidad, incluso todos los dispositivos me funcionaban muy bien (con el anterior PSU el dvd-drive tenía problemas y los discos duros solían apagarse "solos").


A mi entender, ninguno de los dos está defectuoso. Debo resolver éste "enigma" dentro de 5 días, como máximo, porque si realmente el problema es del PSU estaría dentro de los días de devolver el paquete por eBay y no haber perdido todo el dinero.

( LE COMENTÉ ESTO A UN AMIGO Y ME SUGIRIÓ COMPRAR UN REGULADOR DE VOLTAJE, PORQUE QUIZÁS LA ENERGÍA DE ACÁ, EN REPÚBLICA DOMINICANA, SEA MUY INESTABLE Y NO LE PERMITA AL PSU ENTREGAR LA POTENCIA NECESARIA, pero de ser así, ¿por qué encendería con uno de menos capacidad? Entiendo que en ese caso, no demandaría los 700w completamente )

Nota: el PSU que compré por eBay, es "refurbished" pero está autotizado por la misma fábrica.


Éste es mi Hardware.

PSU: OCZ gamteXstream 700w
M.B.: ASUS M4A89TD PRO
CPU: AMD Phenom II x6 1055T @ 2.8 GHz, 3.3 GHz Turbo Core
HDD: 2x500GB
GPU: ATI Radeon HD 5450 (XFX), low-profile.
RAM: 2x2GB DDR3, 1600 MHz
Cooling: ECO A.L.C.


----------



## capitanp (Jun 24, 2012)

Colocale mas carga a la fuente y vuelve a puentear el cable verde, pero esta vez tambien ponle carga en los +3.3V cable naranja, un par de lamparas dicroicas te serviran


----------



## fooons (Jun 24, 2012)

Hola, 

Comprueba que en la placa base no haya ningún condensador hinchado. Si es así, sustituye  el componente y prueba de nuevo. Yo he tenido este problema con algunos pc dañados por sobretensión.


----------



## nocta (Jun 24, 2012)

Si con otra fuente anda bien, entonces creo que no hay mucha más vuelta que darle.

Si probás con una de menos potencia, conectá lo justo y necesario (sólo el disco con Windows) y fijate. También, probá esa que tenés con los 2 discos sin el CD y/o al revés.
Si tenés un amigo que te pueda prestar una por un tiempo (1 o 2 días) mejor así te sacás la duda que no se te esté cumpliendo la Ley de Murphy.
También, si podés, probá esa fuente en otra computadora y que disipe más o menos la misma potencia a ver si puede ser el mother.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

fooons dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Comprueba que en la placa base no haya ningún condensador hinchado. Si es así, sustituye  el componente y prueba de nuevo. Yo he tenido este problema con algunos pc dañados por sobretensión.



coincido revisar capacitores hinchados


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2012)

Que pruebe con otra fuente y se saca la duda...

Esta el "refurbished" y el "refurbished trucho", que lo arregla la misma tienda que lo vende.

Ten cuidado con la fuente que usas ya que puedes dañar partes de tu pc, aquí he recibido varias pc que se les quemo la fuente y se llevo puesta la placa madre, memorias, micro, discos, etc...


----------



## peraltaxsi (Jun 24, 2012)

Saludos.
Estoy leyendo todo esto ahora. Esto es lo que haré:
- probar la PC con otro PSU por largo tiempo.
- probar el OCZ en otra PC.
- revisaré nuevamente los capacitores (lo hice anteriormente, pero de una manera rápida... porque luego de que encendió creo que si los capacitores hubiesen sido problema quizás ya hubiesen estallados... incluso ahora mismo, estoy respondiendo desde la PC con el OCZ "funcionando").
- probare el OCZ con más carga, sin conectarlo al motherboard (supongo).

Probablemente le tome algunas fotos al board y las suba, no sé si eso sería factible. Y, por cierto, anoche me ha encendido, esta mañana e incluso en este momento, pero anoche y esta mañana la PC se ha congelado y luego no quiere encender por largo tiempo.

Gracias de ante mano; les traeré respuesta o simplemente más dudas/preguntas luego. :/


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

una ves mi pc no quería arrancar ,y eran los condensadores,,,pero de la fuente ¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2012)

Asi es su majestad, capacitores agotados en fuente pueden dar diversos fallos, y no sabes la causa hasta que abres la fuente, también dan dolores de cabeza los capacitores de las fases en la misma placa madre...

En este momento estoy probando una placa madre que murio luego que le derramaron liquido mientras funcionaba, se le hizo de todo y jamas dio señales de vida, ni con placa de diagnostico pci, se lavo con alcohol, se lavo con agua y nada, de a poco fui sacando componentes que me hacían falta, total no servia mas la placa, un día tenia mucho tiempo libre y se me dio por conectarla a una atx, y la sorpresa fue enorme cuando arrancó, le puse los componentes que faltaban (capacitores e inductores varios), micro, memoria y funciona perfecto, bastante extraño, lo que me llevo a mirar con cariño el cajón con placas madre rotas...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 24, 2012)

en mi caso me di cuenta porque vi en la bios en la parte donde tiene el indicador de voltajes y no eran los correctos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2012)

Es complicado eso, la mayoria de los pc promedio, con placa madre gama baja siguen funcionando con voltajes bajos e inestabilidades, y cuando menos lo esperas bluum, me he pegado sustos mas de una vez con vrm, capacitores y fuentes de pc que explotan en pleno funcionamiento...

En mother mas actuales se detectan ciertos problemas en la fuente y se protege el sistema, al encender de nuevo el BIOS te avisa que la fuente esta defectuosa y es hora de reemplazarla...


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Jun 24, 2012)

peraltaxsi saludos, amigo verifique primero en la fuente nueva si el switch de 110 y 220 voltios ac esta de acuerdo a linea voltaje de tu casa, si todo esta bien desconecta el P4 de la mother y mide los voltajes de la fuente, si permanecen estables con el P4 desconectados tienes un corto en la fuente del procesador (mosfet o integrado regulador).

suerte.


----------



## djwash (Jun 24, 2012)

Nope, la pc arranca, a veces, y la fuente es refurbished, ya quedó claro lo que tiene que hacer, esperamos respuesta del usuario...


----------



## pigma (Jun 24, 2012)

Si arranca a veces pueden ser las memorias, a veces ocasionan problemas raros.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Jun 25, 2012)

cambia el cable que conectas del enchufe a la fuente,y proba encender la mother directo de los pines si enciende es el switch del gabinete que esta roto


----------



## peraltaxsi (Jun 25, 2012)

Saludos.
Creo que no tendré que probar muchas cosas, a no ser que ustedes piensen contrario a mi:

















Es un capacitor del PSU. Ayer duré 12 horas con la PC encendida, pero luego apagó de repente. Le conecte un PSU de 300w y me anda "bien"*. Probé el OCZ en otra PC y lo que hacía la máquina era que encendía pero al segundo se apagaba, le desconecté el cable de power y lo volví a conectar y no encendió más. 


* Ahora la PC me está tirando algunos pantallazos azules y me tiene algo preocupado porque quizás sea otro hardware.


----------



## fooons (Jun 25, 2012)

El pantallazo azul tiene pinta de ser debido a los módulos de ram, pero tengo mis dudas. Si tienes un Hirens Boot Cd a mano intenta arrancar con él para hacer un test de ram y si éste lo pasa también pásale un chkdsk (scandisk) porque puede que con los apagones repentinos se haya corrompido alguna información del disco.


----------



## djwash (Jun 25, 2012)

Era la fuente, y tambien estaba en lo cierto el rey...

A devolverla nomas...

Los BSOD que tenes se pueden deber a que la fuente provisoria que tenes se queda corta, a veces la potencia de las fuentes alcanza para que arranque la PC, pero en ciertos momentos hay picos de consumo que superan la capacidad de corriente de la fuente y hay problemas, y teniendo en cuenta tu configuracion es lo mas probable *de momento*...

Podrias probar con otra fuente o al menos sin la grafica dedicada, y desactivando algunos cores o haciendo underclock, todo esto es muy facil desde el BIOS y es para que el sistema consuma un poco menos para descartar hard, es lo mas sencillo que puedes hacer por ahora...


----------



## peraltaxsi (Jun 25, 2012)

Hahaha, :serialguy:

Devolveré el PSU, pero compraré otro de la misma marca, mismo modelo, pero NUEVO. (¿Me sugieres otro? Lamentablemente los que venden acá son "genéricos" y no confío en ellos.)

Le desactivé 4 cores al procesador, pero veré como puedo bajarle la velocidad y eso, mientras tanto. (Estoy casi "jodido", necesito usar los programas de Adobe y necesito algo de poder aún. :/ )



¿Alguna buena marca de PSU que me recomienden? (escogí la OCZ porque entiendo que es buena... :S )


----------



## djwash (Jun 25, 2012)

También tengo entendido que las OCZ son buenas, pero no he tenido la oportunidad de probarlas.

Cooler Master, Thermaltake, Antec, también algunas lineas de Sentey son buenas, hay otras marcas que seguro me faltan, pero deberias ver que marca y modelo exacto consigues y fijarte si en la red hay algún review o información seria de usuarios que la tengan y así sabrás si conviene o no...


----------



## peraltaxsi (Jun 25, 2012)

Estoy por éste:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OCZ-OCZ700MXSP-ModXStream-Pro-700W-ATX12V-Power-Supply-/290701075586?pt=PCA_UPS&hash=item43af226482#ht_3118wt_1163

Buscaré otros más, a ver qué tal.

Pero gracias a todos en verdad, estaba muy desesperado. Podré devolver el PSU y no perderé todo el dinero.


----------



## djwash (Jun 25, 2012)

Esa OCZ se ve bien, tiene buenas referencias, pero que sea nueva...

Te das cuenta que esa fuente tiene un buen tiempo de uso, la que vas a devolver digo, porque un capacitor inflado normalmente no se hace en poco tiempo, aunque puede estar malo de fabrica tambien, en fin, suerte con la próxima fuente...

Saludos.


----------



## peraltaxsi (Jun 26, 2012)

Enviar el PSU otra vez para "recibir" el dinero que gasté, sale más caro que todo. Tendré que quedarme con él. ¿Valdrá la pena repararlo? :S


----------



## djwash (Jun 26, 2012)

Si, claro que vale la pena, mientras arranque no vas a tener inconvenientes mayores.

Desarmalo y cambia los capacitores inflados, si es posible mide la capacidad de todos para estar seguro, consigue capacitores de la mejor marca que puedas, y tendrás fuente para rato...


----------



## MalejoxD (Jun 28, 2012)

peraltaxsi dijo:


> Enviar el PSU otra vez para "recibir" el dinero que gasté, sale más caro que todo. Tendré que quedarme con él. ¿Valdrá la pena repararlo? :S



OCZ Es una marca excelente pero su fuerte no son las fuentes, comprate una thermaltake y no sufras mas aunque si ya compraste la OCZ pues tampoco hay lio, pero confio mas en ese aspecto en thermaltake


----------

